

Show HN: A simple game I made where you guess country populations - JCordeiro
http://countries.joncordeiro.com/

======
hyperpape
Cool game. I also had a string of very easy questions early on that almost
made me leave the page, so I think calibrating the difficulty is important.
Maybe even start presenting harder or easier questions based on how the user
has been performing.

~~~
JCordeiro
Thanks for the feedback. I have to plans to make the match ups closer
(explained in my other comment to rollo_tommasi), but I like the idea of
scaling the difficulty based on the score.

------
rollo_tommasi
One suggestion: Adjust the game so that the player is only presented with
countries that have populations within a certain distance of each other. Right
now I'm getting a lot of "Marshall Islands vs Pakistan" type questions.

~~~
JCordeiro
I plan to implement this soon. Right now each country is chosen randomly. What
I have in mind is to sort the countries by population and choose the first one
randomly. Then, choose a second country that is random, but within a certain
distance from the first one. i.e. within 10 or 20 spots on the list. Hopefully
this will ensure closer match ups.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Might be fun to have a ranking for players as well to see how they did vs.
everyone else. Like the old arcade video games did.

~~~
JCordeiro
I agree! I'll look into adding this in eventually. Thanks for the feedback!

------
rbosinger
I am awful at this. I have always been surprised and excited by population
numbers though so I had fun. Thanks!

~~~
JCordeiro
I'm glad you enjoyed it! Thanks for giving it a try!

